# Błąd przy kompilacji wtyczki do kaffeine

## wlodarek4

Po wydaniu polecenia "make" przy kompilowaniu wtyczki "kaffeine-sc " mam taki błąd ;

```
dmin/cvs.sh: line 636: admin/detect-autoconf.pl: Permission denied

admin/cvs.sh: line 636: admin/detect-autoconf.pl: Permission denied

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/darek/kaffeine-sc-plugin-0.4.0'

admin/cvs.sh: line 636: admin/detect-autoconf.pl: Permission denied

admin/cvs.sh: line 636: admin/detect-autoconf.pl: Permission denied

Making all in src

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/darek/kaffeine-sc-plugin-0.4.0/src'

Making all in mgcam

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/darek/kaffeine-sc-plugin-0.4.0/src/mgcam'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/darek/kaffeine-sc-plugin-0.4.0/src/mgcam'

Making all in FFdecsa

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/darek/kaffeine-sc-plugin-0.4.0/src/FFdecsa'

g++34 -O3 -fPIC -fexpensive-optimizations -funroll-loops -Wall -Winline -fomit-frame-pointer -march=athlon-xp -c FFdecsa_test.c

make[3]: g++34: Polecenie nie znalezione

make[3]: *** [FFdecsa_test.o] Błąd 127

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/darek/kaffeine-sc-plugin-0.4.0/src/FFdecsa'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/darek/kaffeine-sc-plugin-0.4.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/darek/kaffeine-sc-plugin-0.4.0'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

darek@localhost ~/kaffeine-sc-plugin-0
```

Jestem jeszcze mało zaawansowanym linuksowcem dlatego prosze o pomoc ; co tu jeszcze trzeba dinstalować

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polish OTW to Polskie forum (Polish).

----------

## mateo

Witam 

Dlaczego sam kompilujesz? Uzyj emerge bo zapewne problem tkwi w tym, ze przy ./configure nie podales sciezki do czegos tam. 

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## wlodarek4

Wydałem polecenie "emerge kaffeine-sc" ale w repozytoriach nie znaleziono takiego programu/wtyczki 

Nie ma kaffeine sc w repozytoriach albo ja ie umiem szukać

----------

## SlashBeast

```
admin/detect-autoconf.pl: Permission denied 
```

W katalogu admin wydaj 

```
for i in *.pl; do chmod +x ${i}; done
```

Powinno zadziałać.

----------

## mziab

Kaffeine-sc ma po prostu skopany Makefile. Musisz go przeedytować. Zmień wszystkie wystąpienia g++34 na g++ i wywal -march=athlon-xp.

Albo możesz użyć tego live ebuilda  :Smile: 

----------

## wlodarek4

A jak sie instaluje "live-ebuild "   :Question: 

----------

## mziab

Krótka odpowiedź: Tak jak każdy ebuild z trzeciej ręki.

Długa odpowiedź:

1) Wrzucasz do /usr/local/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc

2) Do /etc/make.conf dopisujesz PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" (chyba, że już masz)

3) Odmaskowujesz media-plugins/kaffeine.

4) emerge kaffeine-sc

----------

## wlodarek4

Rezultat tych wszystkich zabiegów jest na razie taki ;

```
localhost ~ # emerge kafeine-sc

WARNING: repository at /usr/local/portage is missing a repo_name entry

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "kafeine-sc".

localhost ~ # emerge /usr/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc/kaffeine-sc.tar.gz

WARNING: repository at /usr/local/portage is missing a repo_name entry

Calculating dependencies /

!!! '/usr/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc/kaffeine-sc.tar.gz' is not claimed b                                                                                                                             y any package.

... done!

localhost ~ #

```

Co robię źle   :Question: 

----------

## mziab

Przede wszystkim przydałoby się rozpakować ten tarball...

----------

## wlodarek4

Rozpakowałem tarballa , dodałem odpowiednią linijke do pliku "make.conf"  , a teraz mam takie błędy 

localhost ~ # emerge kaffeine-sc

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion update start -->

 *      repository: http://rdk.homeip.net/kaffeinesc/kaffeinesc/trunk

W wersji 49.

 *    working copy: /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/kaffeine-sc/trunk

 * Applying kaffeine-sc-flags.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: kaffeine-sc-flags.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc/files/kaffeine-sc-flags.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/temp/kaffeine-sc-flags.patch-10210.out

 *

 * ERROR: media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2605:  Called epatch '/usr/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc/files/kaffeine-sc-flags.patch'

 *             environment, line 1623:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Patch: kaffeine-sc-flags.patch!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/lib/entropy/logs/media-plugins:kaffeine-sc-9999:20090223-190521.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/lib/entropy/logs/media-plugins:kaffeine-sc-9999:20090223-190521.log'

localhost ~ #                                    

----------

## dziadu

Patch na makefile też jest zepsuty  :Smile: 

Zastąp swój files/kaffeine-sc-flags.patch tą treścią:

```
--- src/FFdecsa/Makefile    2009-02-23 19:44:03.000000000 +0100

+++ src/FFdecsa/Makefile    2009-02-23 19:43:45.000000000 +0100

@@ -1,17 +1,17 @@

 ##### compiling with g++ gives a little more speed

 # !!!!!!!!!!! be aware that gcc=>4 gives half speed than gcc=>3.3.3 on 32bit cpu !!!!!!!!!!!!

-#COMPILER=g++

-COMPILER=g++-3.4

+COMPILER=g++

+#COMPILER=g++-3.4

 # !!!!!!!!!!! Adapt the following flags to your cpu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-FLAGS=-O3 -fPIC -fexpensive-optimizations -funroll-loops -Wall -Winline -fomit-frame-pointer

+FLAGS=$(CXXFLAGS)

 #FLAGS += -march=pentium-mmx

 #FLAGS += -march=pentium2

 #FLAGS += -march=pentium3

 #FLAGS += -march=pentium4

 #FLAGS += -march=prescott

 #FLAGS += -march=athlon

-FLAGS += -march=athlon-xp

+#FLAGS += -march=athlon-xp

 #FLAGS += -march=athlon64

 H_FILES = FFdecsa.h \
```

Potem w katalogu z ebuildem wpisz:

```
ebuild kaffeine-sc-9999.ebuild digest
```

i już możesz emergować.

Powodzenia.

dziadu

----------

## mziab

dziadu: Wtedy jeszcze działał  :Razz:  Taki już urok łatek na ebuildy svn.

----------

## dziadu

true true

nadzieja jest taka, że makefile tak szybko się nie zmieniaja, więc może ten mój pożyje sobie dłużej  :Smile: 

----------

## plusz01

Podepnę się do tematu: Przy emergowaniu i po zrobieniu powyższych czynności wyskakuje błąd nastepującej treści:

```
 *

 * ERROR: media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2610:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *

>>> Failed to emerge media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999:

 *

 * ERROR: media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2610:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie wkleiles nic sensownego.

----------

## plusz01

Ale co mam wkleic całego build.log ? taki blad wyskoczył tyle wkleiłem co jeszcze dodać aby uzyskac pomoc ?

```
>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999 from unknown repo

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion update start -->

 *      repository: http://rdk.homeip.net/kaffeinesc/kaffeinesc/trunk

W wersji 49.

 *    working copy: /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/kaffeine-sc/trunk

 * Applying kaffeine-sc-flags.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/work/kaffeine-sc-9999 ...

make -f Makefile.cvs

This Makefile is only for the CVS repository

This will be deleted before making the distribution

*** automake (GNU automake) 1.9.6 found.

*** Creating acinclude.m4

*** Creating list of subdirectories

*** Creating configure.files

*** Creating configure.in

*** Creating aclocal.m4

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_static_works, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1974: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1994: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:6582: AC_LIBTOOL_LINKER_OPTION is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:8442: _LT_AC_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:8441: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:6066: AC_LIBTOOL_SETUP is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:6046: _AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:6011: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:11780: AM_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:3472: KDE_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

configure.in:54: the top level

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

acinclude.m4:6539: AC_LIBTOOL_COMPILER_OPTION is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:10478: AC_LIBTOOL_PROG_COMPILER_PIC is expanded from...

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works_CXX, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

acinclude.m4:8587: _LT_AC_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:8586: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:7579: _LT_AC_TAGCONFIG is expanded from...

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works_F77, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

acinclude.m4:9603: _LT_AC_LANG_F77_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:9602: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_F77_CONFIG is expanded from...

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works_GCJ, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

acinclude.m4:9703: _LT_AC_LANG_GCJ_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:9702: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_GCJ_CONFIG is expanded from...

*** Creating configure

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_static_works, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1974: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1994: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:6582: AC_LIBTOOL_LINKER_OPTION is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:8442: _LT_AC_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:8441: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:6066: AC_LIBTOOL_SETUP is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:6046: _AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:6011: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:11780: AM_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:3472: KDE_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

configure.in:54: the top level

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

acinclude.m4:6539: AC_LIBTOOL_COMPILER_OPTION is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:10478: AC_LIBTOOL_PROG_COMPILER_PIC is expanded from...

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works_CXX, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

acinclude.m4:8587: _LT_AC_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:8586: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:7579: _LT_AC_TAGCONFIG is expanded from...

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works_F77, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

acinclude.m4:9603: _LT_AC_LANG_F77_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:9602: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_F77_CONFIG is expanded from...

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works_GCJ, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

acinclude.m4:9703: _LT_AC_LANG_GCJ_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:9702: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_GCJ_CONFIG is expanded from...

*** Creating config.h template

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_static_works, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1974: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1994: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:6582: AC_LIBTOOL_LINKER_OPTION is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:8442: _LT_AC_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:8441: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:6066: AC_LIBTOOL_SETUP is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:6046: _AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:6011: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:11780: AM_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:3472: KDE_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

configure.in:54: the top level

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

acinclude.m4:6539: AC_LIBTOOL_COMPILER_OPTION is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:10478: AC_LIBTOOL_PROG_COMPILER_PIC is expanded from...

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works_CXX, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

acinclude.m4:8587: _LT_AC_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:8586: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:7579: _LT_AC_TAGCONFIG is expanded from...

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works_F77, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

acinclude.m4:9603: _LT_AC_LANG_F77_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:9602: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_F77_CONFIG is expanded from...

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works_GCJ, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

acinclude.m4:9703: _LT_AC_LANG_GCJ_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:9702: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_GCJ_CONFIG is expanded from...

*** Creating Makefile templates

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_static_works, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1974: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1994: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:6582: AC_LIBTOOL_LINKER_OPTION is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:8442: _LT_AC_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:8441: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:6066: AC_LIBTOOL_SETUP is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:6046: _AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:6011: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:11780: AM_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:3472: KDE_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

configure.in:54: the top level

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

acinclude.m4:6539: AC_LIBTOOL_COMPILER_OPTION is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:10478: AC_LIBTOOL_PROG_COMPILER_PIC is expanded from...

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works_CXX, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

acinclude.m4:8587: _LT_AC_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:8586: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:7579: _LT_AC_TAGCONFIG is expanded from...

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works_F77, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

acinclude.m4:9603: _LT_AC_LANG_F77_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:9602: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_F77_CONFIG is expanded from...

configure.in:54: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works_GCJ, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

acinclude.m4:9703: _LT_AC_LANG_GCJ_CONFIG is expanded from...

acinclude.m4:9702: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_GCJ_CONFIG is expanded from...

*** Postprocessing Makefile templates

*** Creating date/time stamp

*** Finished

    Don't forget to run ./configure

    If you haven't done so in a while, run ./configure --help

 * econf: updating kaffeine-sc-9999/admin/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating kaffeine-sc-9999/admin/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i486-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for -p flag to install... yes

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for kde-config... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config

checking where to install... /usr (as requested)

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc is blacklisted... no

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wundef... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wno-long-long... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wno-non-virtual-dtor... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-reorder-blocks... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-exceptions... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-check-new... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-common... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fexceptions... yes

checking whether system headers can cope with -O2 -fno-inline... irrelevant

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -O0... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wl,--no-undefined... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined... yes

not using lib directory suffix

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i486-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i486-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i486-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag  works... yes

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for shl_load... no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... no

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for shl_load... (cached) no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... (cached) no

checking for dlopen... (cached) no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... (cached) yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking if C++ programs can be compiled... yes

checking for strlcat... no

checking if strlcat needs custom prototype... yes - in libkdefakes

checking for strlcpy... no

checking if strlcpy needs custom prototype... yes - in libkdefakes

checking for main in -lutil... yes

checking for main in -lcompat... no

checking for crypt in -lcrypt... yes

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking for dnet_ntoa in -ldnet... no

checking for dnet_ntoa in -ldnet_stub... no

checking for inet_ntoa... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/bitypes.h usability... yes

checking sys/bitypes.h presence... yes

checking for sys/bitypes.h... yes

checking for poll in -lpoll... no

checking Carbon/Carbon.h usability... no

checking Carbon/Carbon.h presence... no

checking for Carbon/Carbon.h... no

checking CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h usability... no

checking CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h presence... no

checking for CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h... no

checking if res_init needs -lresolv... yes

checking for res_init... yes

checking if res_init needs custom prototype... no

checking for killpg in -lucb... no

checking size of int... 4

checking size of short... 2

checking size of long... 4

checking size of char *... 4

checking for dlopen in -ldl... (cached) yes

checking for shl_unload in -ldld... no

checking size of size_t... 4

checking size of unsigned long... 4

checking sizeof size_t == sizeof unsigned long... yes

checking for PIE support... yes

checking if enabling -pie/fPIE support... yes

checking crt_externs.h usability... no

checking crt_externs.h presence... no

checking for crt_externs.h... no

checking for _NSGetEnviron... no

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for X... libraries /usr/lib, headers .

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for libXext... yes

checking for pthread_create in -lpthread... yes

checking for extra includes... no

checking for extra libs... no

checking for libz... -lz

checking for libpng... -lpng -lz -lm

checking for libjpeg6b... no

checking for libjpeg... -ljpeg

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for Qt... libraries /usr/qt/3/lib, headers /usr/qt/3/include using -mt

checking for moc... /usr/qt/3/bin/moc

checking for uic... /usr/qt/3/bin/uic

checking whether uic supports -L ... yes

checking whether uic supports -nounload ... yes

checking if Qt needs -ljpeg... no

checking for rpath... yes

checking for KDE... libraries /usr/kde/3.5/lib, headers /usr/kde/3.5/include

checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... yes

checking for KDE paths... defaults

checking for dcopidl... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcopidl

checking for dcopidl2cpp... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcopidl2cpp

checking for mcopidl... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/mcopidl

checking for artsc-config... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/artsc-config

checking for meinproc... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/meinproc

checking for kconfig_compiler... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kconfig_compiler

checking for dcopidlng... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcopidlng

checking for makekdewidgets... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/makekdewidgets

checking for xmllint... /usr/bin/xmllint

checking for Qt docs... /usr/qt/3/doc/html

checking for dot... /usr/bin/dot

checking for doxygen... not found

checking if src should be compiled... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

wrong input (flag != 4) at admin/conf.change.pl line 117, <> line 1371.

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating src/mgcam/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

Good - your configure finished. Start make now

make

make  all-recursive

make[1]: WejÅie do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/work/kaffeine-sc-9999'

^[[?1;2cMaking all in src

make[2]: WejÅie do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/work/kaffeine-sc-9999/src'

^[[?1;2cMaking all in mgcam

make[3]: WejÅie do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/work/kaffeine-sc-9999/src/mgcam'

^[[?1;2cif /bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -O2 -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -O2  -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -MT seca.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/seca.Tpo" -c -o seca.lo seca.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/seca.Tpo" ".deps/seca.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/seca.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -O2 -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -O2  -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -MT irdeto.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/irdeto.Tpo" -c -o irdeto.lo irdeto.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/irdeto.Tpo" ".deps/irdeto.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/irdeto.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

irdeto.c:86: warning: no previous prototype for 'rotate'

irdeto.c:112: warning: no previous prototype for 'decryptIrd'

irdeto.c:137: warning: no previous prototype for 'sessionKeyCrypt'

irdeto.c:148: warning: no previous prototype for 'signatureCheck'

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -O2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -MT viaccess.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/viaccess.Tpo" -c -o viaccess.lo viaccess.cpp; \

        then mv -f ".deps/viaccess.Tpo" ".deps/viaccess.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/viaccess.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

misc.h:134: warning: unused parameter 'data'

misc.h:135: warning: unused parameter 'ad'

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -O2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -MT nagra.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/nagra.Tpo" -c -o nagra.lo nagra.cpp; \

        then mv -f ".deps/nagra.Tpo" ".deps/nagra.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/nagra.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

misc.h:134: warning: unused parameter 'data'

misc.h:135: warning: unused parameter 'ad'

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -O2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -MT crypto.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/crypto.Tpo" -c -o crypto.lo crypto.cpp; \

        then mv -f ".deps/crypto.Tpo" ".deps/crypto.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/crypto.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

misc.h:134: warning: unused parameter 'data'

misc.h:135: warning: unused parameter 'ad'

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -O2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -MT misc.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/misc.Tpo" -c -o misc.lo misc.cpp; \

        then mv -f ".deps/misc.Tpo" ".deps/misc.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/misc.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

misc.h:134: warning: unused parameter 'data'

misc.h:135: warning: unused parameter 'ad'

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -O2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -MT cryptoworks.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/cryptoworks.Tpo" -c -o cryptoworks.lo cryptoworks.cpp; \

        then mv -f ".deps/cryptoworks.Tpo" ".deps/cryptoworks.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/cryptoworks.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

misc.h:134: warning: unused parameter 'data'

misc.h:135: warning: unused parameter 'ad'

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -O2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -MT st20.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/st20.Tpo" -c -o st20.lo st20.cpp; \

        then mv -f ".deps/st20.Tpo" ".deps/st20.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/st20.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

misc.h:134: warning: unused parameter 'data'

misc.h:135: warning: unused parameter 'ad'

st20.cpp:239: warning: unused parameter 'op'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -O2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION   -Wl,-O1 -o libmgcam.la   seca.lo irdeto.lo viaccess.lo nagra.lo crypto.lo misc.lo cryptoworks.lo st20.lo

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/work/kaffeine-sc-9999/src/mgcam'

Making all in FFdecsa

make[3]: WejÅie do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/work/kaffeine-sc-9999/src/FFdecsa'

^[[?1;2cg++ -Wno-long-long -Wundef -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -O2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -c FFdecsa_test.c

grep -v DBG FFdecsa.c >tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c

grep -v DBG stream.c >tmp_autogenerated_stuff_stream.c

g++ -Wno-long-long -Wundef -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -O2 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c -o FFdecsa.o

In file included from parallel_064_mmx.h:21,

                 from tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:71:

/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/mmintrin.h:34:3: error: #error "MMX instruction set not enabled"

parallel_064_mmx.h:24: error: â__m64â does not name a type

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âgroup FF0()â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:32: error: âstruct groupâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:32: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h:32: error: expected `;' before numeric constant

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âgroup FF1()â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:38: error: âstruct groupâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:38: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h:38: error: expected `;' before numeric constant

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âgroup FFAND(group, group)â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:44: error: âstruct groupâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:44: error: âstruct groupâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:44: error: âstruct groupâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:44: error: â_m_pandâ was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âgroup FFOR(group, group)â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:50: error: âstruct groupâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:50: error: âstruct groupâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:50: error: âstruct groupâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:50: error: â_m_porâ was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âgroup FFXOR(group, group)â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:56: error: âstruct groupâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:56: error: âstruct groupâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:56: error: âstruct groupâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:56: error: â_m_pxorâ was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âgroup FFNOT(group)â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:62: error: âstruct groupâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:62: error: âstruct groupâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:62: error: âstruct groupâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:62: error: â_m_pxorâ was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h: At global scope:

parallel_064_mmx.h:96: error: â__m64â does not name a type

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âbatch B_FFAND(batch, batch)â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:104: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:104: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:104: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:104: error: â_m_pandâ was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âbatch B_FFOR(batch, batch)â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:110: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:110: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:110: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:110: error: â_m_porâ was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âbatch B_FFXOR(batch, batch)â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:116: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:116: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:116: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:116: error: â_m_pxorâ was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âbatch B_FFN_ALL_29()â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:122: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:122: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h:122: error: expected `;' before numeric constant

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âbatch B_FFN_ALL_02()â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:127: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:127: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h:127: error: expected `;' before numeric constant

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âbatch B_FFN_ALL_04()â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:132: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:132: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h:132: error: expected `;' before numeric constant

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âbatch B_FFN_ALL_10()â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:137: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:137: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h:137: error: expected `;' before numeric constant

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âbatch B_FFN_ALL_40()â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:142: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:142: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h:142: error: expected `;' before numeric constant

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âbatch B_FFN_ALL_80()â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:147: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:147: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h:147: error: expected `;' before numeric constant

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âbatch B_FFSH8L(batch, int)â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:153: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:153: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:153: error: â_m_psllqiâ was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âbatch B_FFSH8R(batch, int)â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:159: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:159: error: âstruct batchâ has no member named âs1â

parallel_064_mmx.h:159: error: â_m_psrlqiâ was not declared in this scope

parallel_064_mmx.h: In function âvoid M_EMPTY()â:

parallel_064_mmx.h:164: error: â_m_emptyâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c: In function âvoid block_decypher_group(batch*, unsigned char*, unsigned char*, int)â:

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:420: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:420: error: âpdâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:420: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:420: error: âps1â was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:420: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:420: error: âps2â was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:420: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:420: error: â_m_pxorâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:421: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:421: error: âpdâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:421: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:421: error: âpsâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:421: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:421: error: â_m_pxorâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:422: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:422: error: âpdâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:422: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:422: error: âpsâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:422: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:422: error: â_m_pxorâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:423: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:423: error: âpdâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:423: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:423: error: âpsâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:423: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:423: error: â_m_pxorâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:424: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:424: error: âpdâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:424: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:424: error: âpsâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:424: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:424: error: â_m_pxorâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c: In function âint decrypt_packets(unsigned char**)â:

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:738: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:738: error: âpdâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:738: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:738: error: âpsâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:738: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:761: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:761: error: âpdâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:761: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:761: error: âps1â was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:761: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:761: error: âps2â was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:761: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:761: error: â_m_pxorâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:765: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:765: error: âpdâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:765: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:765: error: âpsâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:765: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:780: error: â__m64â was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:780: error: âpdâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:780: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:780: error: âpsâ was not declared in this scope

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:780: error: expected primary-expression before â)â token

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c: At global scope:

tmp_autogenerated_stuff_FFdecsa.c:98: warning: âvoid dump_mem(unsigned char*, unsigned char*, int, int)â defined but not used

make[3]: *** [FFdecsa.o] BÅÄd 1

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/work/kaffeine-sc-9999/src/FFdecsa'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] BÅÄd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/work/kaffeine-sc-9999/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] BÅÄd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/work/kaffeine-sc-9999'

make: *** [all] BÅÄd 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2610:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *

>>> Failed to emerge media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999:

 *

 * ERROR: media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2610:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kaffeine-sc-9999/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *

```

----------

